# What can I do with wild turkey legs???



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I was lucky enough to bag a turkey with the OTC tag today. Last year I killed one on the LE hunt and tried to cook the legs whole in a stew... it didnt turn out to well. They tasted fine but were hard enough to drive nails and needed a gallon of water to wash down from being so dry.

I thought about taking the meat off the bone then cut and season for buffalo strips? Any other ideas?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I make a soup out of the wings and legs and have no problems what so ever eating the meat. It falls off the bones and is delicious.


----------

